# A6 radio code input?



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

I know you have to hold to buttons to get it past the safe mode any body know what they are?


----------



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: A6 radio code input? (burton198)*

nvm mods please remove


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: A6 radio code input? (burton198)*

http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/au....html


----------

